# Hapeh & Sananga



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

So I've had DP/DR for over 18 years now. Over time I've been able to grow stronger, albeit remaining dissociated, with the same symptoms still present. I finally feel that I'm on my way out of this though.

I'm not saying I'm recovered, yet. But there are some things I've started taking that have propelled my reconnection with self and reality. They are both Shamanic Medicines from South America.

Hapeh I have been taking daily for a few months now. And Sananga I just finished 14 days of. If you are curious then I suggest looking into these medicines.

Go here: www.chakraopenings.com

Also, be sure to respect these Sacred Medicines and follow the instructions on how to take them properly and safely.

-------------
Disclaimer: I am not a doctor, therapist or psychiatrist. Always discuss with your doctor before taking any supplement or otherwise. And if these treatments are illegal in your country, then of course, do not purchase send or use them. I am simply a volunteer on the staff here and a fellow depersonalized person who has found profound healing with the above mentioned medicines.
-------------

For anyone still interested, here are the instructions to follow:

Hapeh: Get into a comfortable setting, with relaxing music or silence, whichever you prefer. Have the Hapeh in front of you. Take your Kuripe Pipe and scoop into the container of Hapeh towards yourself. A half pea sized amount is best. I like to have about half the hole of the Kuripe to be without Hapeh. Next, hold the Kuripe with Hapeh in it at your Center, Anahata/Heart Chakra. Make an intention of what you want to accomplish with Hapeh: Healing/Peace/Etc. Then insert the Kuripe into your Left Nostril first, blow gently. Repeat scooping, towards yourself, and do the same into your Right Nostril. It will sting a little at first, just breathe into it. Do this 1-2 times a day.

Sananga: First I'll say, this does cause about an 8 on the scale of pain. Though that is immediately followed by an immense amount of Bliss. It's been called "A kick in the face that gives Enlightenment." So, this one is recommended to have someone sit with you and administer the drops for you. It can be done alone, though first time I suggest somebody to be with you. Again, a comfortable setting. Lay down or sit on a couch/chair and breathe deep. Close your Left Eye and Drop only Once. Do not open that eye yet. Do the same for your Right Eye. Now blink 3 times so that the liquid Sananga evenly distributes. At this point you will feel the pain, like Cayenne has gotten into your eyes. Breathe into it, deep. That pain will last 10-20 seconds. Keep your eyes closed. Have a tissue to wipe the tears on your cheeks, do not wipe your eyes. You may or may not have visions, I personally have not yet and I have taken Sananga 15 times. After the pain goes away you'll experience a very blissful feeling. When you are ready then slowly open your eyes. It will feel like you've had foggy eyeglasses cleaned and perfectly clear vision now. It's recommended on chakraopenings.com to take Sananga daily for a solid two weeks, and then have a break. Two things I want to mention is only take once per day and only one drop per eye. Also I recommend to do so in a darkened room because it does increase sensitivity to light. You can combine your daily Hapeh with Sananga, it's best to take Hapeh after the Sananga.

Most Important: Always Respect these Medicines.

www.chakraopenings.com

-------------
Disclaimer: I am not a doctor, therapist or psychiatrist. Always discuss with your doctor before taking any supplement or otherwise. And if these treatments are illegal in your country, then of course, do not purchase send or use them. I am simply a volunteer on the staff here and a fellow depersonalized person who has found profound healing with the above mentioned medicines.
-------------

For any further questions, post here or hit me up in DM.

www.chakraopenings.com


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't see the Hapeh you're speaking about, I want to try the aya drops. What do you think about that?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey,

I have not yet tried the Aya Drops. I may do so sometime sooner than later. So Hapeh is the pronunciation of Rapé.

From the website:

*WHAT IS RAPÉ?*

Rapé is a legal sacred shamanic medicine that has been used by healers of the Amazon basin for thousands of years. It is pronounced ‘ha-peh’ in English, but is also referred to as ‘hape’, ‘hapi’, or ‘rapay’ by Westerners. These are very rare, sacred, powerful, and profoundly healing and cleansing miracle medicines, and are made in a very sacred and labor intensive process. Rapé is a complex blend of pulverized Amazonian medicinal plants, trees, leaves, seeds, and other sacred ingredients.

Traditionally, Rapé is applied by using a pipe made from bamboo, which is blow through each nostril on both sides. It can be self-administered using a V-shaped self-applicator pipe which connects the mouth to the nostrils. It can also be administered by another person using a blow pipe which connects the blower’s mouth to the other person’s nostrils. The self-applicator pipe is known as a ‘kuripe’ and the blow pipe is known as a ‘tepi’.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> So I've had DP/DR for over 18 years now. Over time I've been able to grow stronger, albeit remaining dissociated, with the same symptoms still present. I finally feel that I'm on my way out of this though.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm recovered, yet. But there are some things I've started taking that have propelled my reconnection with self and reality. They are both Shamanic Medicines from South America.
> 
> ...


what do you mean by you feel as if you are on your way out of it? can you explain in detail?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

if a drug should help us to face our fears and resolve deep ingrained inner conflicts from childhood and adolescence, this would in particular mean that it is possible anyway. if you elaborate further, this just means that this dpdr stuff is nothing we should complain or be anxious about. our experiences got us into this, because we would not survive in the first place. i can remember my toxic, selfcondraticting emotional pain i suffered nights long and even if i hate dp it killed all of those unbearable things. how should a drug or anything similar resolve all of those toxic events? it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

leminaseri said:


> what do you mean by you feel as if you are on your way out of it? can you explain in detail?


First let me tell you my history with depersonalization. I started smoking weed at 14 years old. The second time I smoked it, I had marijuana induced DP/DR for 10 minutes, (I can look back and say this, though I didn't know it at the time). Then at 16 years old I had laced weed that caused a major panic attack, which ended in me going home late, 2am, and telling my family that I felt that I was going to die. So I went to sleep, and when I woke up I was completely dissociated. I felt like a ghost, I couldn't feel connected to my body, memories, emotions, thought process and so on. For over 18 years I have had full on blank mind, anhedonia, dissociation, derealization, depersonalization. I don't feel the physicality of reality. I experience that I don't see what my eyes see, or hear what my ears hear, and the same for the other senses. Time is experienced as one long moment; since day one I no longer had individual moments/segments of the sense of time passing. No new minutes, days, hours, years etc. There's a lot more I could say but I think you'll get an idea of where I'm coming from.

I've put in blood sweat and tears to get to where I am today. Up until recently, the symptoms all have been present. I have grown stronger though, in the sense that at certain times I have been able to work at various jobs. Between 2009 and 2015 I was able to be on Social Security Disability. I went back to school, so the government bureaucracy determined to take me off that. I'm not completely independent, I live with family and contribute towards the rent, food etc. But I do work in a store where I'm able to interact with the public. When I first entered DP/DR, I could not look into other's eyes without panic/fear/dissociation. I ended up skipping a lot of high school because I was effectively unable to socialize. When I did go to class, I pretended to sleep on the desk, (because I could not actually sleep in the midst of the DP/DR and panic/anxiety). So that might show you how far I've come.

Through the help of time, progress and now recently these medicines, I have been able to start reconnecting with my body/mind/emotions/spirit/self. What do you want, a description on how it feels to not be depersonalized? I too wanted that for almost two decades now. But as a former admin and forum member, Selig, used to say: "They are state specific conditions." I can no more explain to you how it feels to reconnect than depersonalized persons can explain DP/DR to people who have not had it. And implied in the quote from Selig, when you're in one or the other, you don't really recall how either feels. All I can say is that it feels good and empowering. Life never stopped moving so there's a lot to catch up on. And of course after coming out of any traumatic event, let alone nearly two decades of trauma, there will be a ton of healing and processing to do.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

leminaseri said:


> if a drug should help us to face our fears and resolve deep ingrained inner conflicts from childhood and adolescence, this would in particular mean that it is possible anyway. if you elaborate further, this just means that this dpdr stuff is nothing we should complain or be anxious about. our experiences got us into this, because we would not survive in the first place. i can remember my toxic, selfcondraticting emotional pain i suffered nights long and even if i hate dp it killed all of those unbearable things. how should a drug or anything similar resolve all of those toxic events? it doesnt make sense to me.


Do you not apply neosporin ointment on a minor wound for disinfectant and enhanced healing?

Have you not hugged a loved one and felt instantly better?

Chemicals are released when medicines and/or drugs are taken.

One thing I know about healing is, the body/mind heals itself, all you can do is boost and balance the progress.

Vitamin D helps the immune system, etc etc.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

And if you've ever taken psilocybin, ayahuasca, iboga or any other entheogen... you'd be able to speak from experience that these medicines do in fact help us to face our truths. Have you ever had a powerful dream that helped you process something in life? That's the same idea, except while awake and taking one of these medicines.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I have ordered some Aya drops it was something that was on my radar for quite some while. But never had the balls to do it, I will report back with the effects on me.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Aridity said:


> I have ordered some Aya drops it was something that was on my radar for quite some while. But never had the balls to do it, I will report back with the effects on me.


Cool, let us know! Remember to follow proper instructions. Also it's a good idea to have somebody you know and trust to sit with you while you take the Aya Drops.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

[Trigger warning: brain damage anxiety triggering stuff] Perhaps hallucinogens can help some people (Sananga's effects are based on ibogain, which is a hallucinogen. Hapeh contains nicotine, which isn't).There are a lot of reports saying that some hallucinogens can help with addictions or depression. In the 70's, they said that LSD could be used to trigger a kind of "spiritual awakening", to reorganize a person's mind, and free them from different problems. And perhaps it is true. Recently I wanted to try and bought some legal alternative to LSD, I think two years ago to try micro-dosing, but finally I didn't do it, and I think the samples have expired by now. I was too afraid for my own mind and it does seem that there are some risks, mainly for a certain category of people.
In my case, one psychiatrist thought for a while that I could have schizoaffective disorder, but I don't know if he just misunderstood my DPDR symptoms. Anyway, my DPDR symtoms did evolve in a weird way some years ago, and DP as well as these things (which were maybe part of DP) stabilized when I started a treatment. I don't know if I am at risk for psychosis, perhaps it is just DP, but I have been very afraid of falling into psychosis in the past. It really did not happen, but after considering it seriously, I know that doing some permanent damage to my brain is really the last thing I want to do. My train of thoughts when I started to have DPDR symptoms was that maybe I had caused some "permanent damage to my brain" by smoking weed and just that idea felt like a nightmare. And apparently hallucinogens can trigger psychosis for a few sensitive people, and psychosis can in fact cause permanent damage to your brain (It was observed that people with schizophrenia can lose a significant part of their brain volume during their very first episode, mainly a reduction in pre-frontal cortex thickness).

Some years after my DPDR had started I thought I might have triggered schizophrenia by smoking weed. Even if this wasn't true I realized something. I had always been told that weed was safe for almost everybody, except for people who had a so called "fragile mind" (at least this is what they said) or people who had predisposition for schizophrenia, from which I concluded I was safe and could smoke freely. But later on, as my DPDR symptoms grew stronger, I realized how weird my thinking had been. I had naturally thought that I was not part of the "fragile minds", and that I had no predisposition without even investigating what it meant to have a fragile mind or to have predispositions. If I have no clue if I have predispositions, I might as well conclude that I have a probability to be at risk like anybody else.

Anyway, right now, after having had DPDR for some time, I do consider myself as having a mind that needs to be preserved. I didn't always think this way, and about 15 years ago, I did try some legal version of LSA as well as salvia. Although the experience was pleasant and interesting it did do some weird things to my sense of identity at the time that don't want to live again, now that I know DP better. Also I had some weird dreams for a few days after, like crazy dreams without concepts with thoughts that were not even thoughts and I was a bit afraid this would last longer. And the dose doesn't matter much, because even micro-dosing is strongly discouraged for people who are at risk of psychosis. But again, the problem is that almost no one who tries knows whether or not they are at risk.

The other thing I wanted to say is that we have to be careful about claims around shamanic traditions. It is often said that shamanic rituals are thousands of years old, and come from very old wisdom and tradition. I have no idea about sananga and hapeh, so this is not directly answering to this post, but I do want to share something that I found interesting and that might be useful. I listened to a podcast around this topic, unfortunately it's in french, but if you do understand french it's very interesting (It's in 9 episodes: S2 EP2 - Ayahuasca : Nelson ). Their investigation starts from the death of a westerner in Peru, around Ayahuasca ceremonies. They use this investigation to discuss the history of the use of hallucinogens in Peru. The podcast is well made and has a lot of suspense, and I am going to spoil it, so if you want to please listen to it before reading. But if you want to try some hallucinogens in the near future, maybe it's worth reading the spoiler. Peru is known to westerners for its ayahuasca ceremonies, which involve taking a large amount of the hallucinogen, often for several nights in a row. And it is presented as a very old tradition, usually more than 3000 years. They explain that westerners have a very idealistic view of exotic traditions, thinking they do the same thing for centuries. But it's quite the contrary, shamans travel and have a lot of exchanges with other shamans, and their tradition is in constant evolution. They are not so keen on keeping their tradition static as in monotheists religions based on a book. And even if they do, word of mouth causes lots of transformations, you can already see how much a story can be deformed between two generations in your family, and you can imagine what can happen during 1000 years of perpetuating a "tradition". And as a matter of fact, they show that ayahuasca, which is often presented as part of a very old tradition, was found 1000 years ago on dead bodies, but just in very small quantities that are not enough for a hallucinogen use. Evidence of the use of ayahuasca as a hallucinogen only dates back to the 17 hundreds, and it was used only near one single city called Iquitos. Only when western missionaries arrived did it start to spread in the rest of the country, because westerners were interested in it. It looks almost like an opportunistic tradition that is tailored for westerners. Even today it is a huge source of income for such a poor country (average salary is about 400 $/month and that's for the whole country, not for people living far from large cities, when a ceremony costs from $500 to $2000 and there can be like 15 participants in a ceremony). Peruvians are not saints and you can imagine that if there is so much money to make, tradition can evolve very quickly in that direction.
Anyway, all this long story just to share something that I find very interesting, and to say that we should be careful about things that are presented as very old traditions. I don't know anything about hapeh and sananga though as I said, I just wanted to share that about exotic traditions in general.
But back to the podcast, they explain that we often hear about people dying in Peru as a result of these ceremonies, and it seems that one possible cause of death is a psychotic breakout. There is an instance of a guy having such a breakout and trying to kill another person and that person killing him in self defense. (I have a friend who did have a good experience in such a ceremony (ayahuasca), but I also have an acquaintance who lost a friend there in a ceremony as well). The other guy they talk about in the podcast did die during a retreat involving sananga, by the way, but I know they take massive amounts of hallucinogens, so it's very different from what you are talking about. What you are talking about here, I guess, is rather micro-dosing compared to that I am sure. If it is the case it is very very different. It's like it's possible to get high with nutmeg with something like 10 to 20 g of freshly ground nutmeg, which is very close to the lethal dose (which varies a lot depending on the plant and on conservation, so please don't try), but that doesn't mean that sprinkling some nutmeg over your food presents the slightest danger. I do think that hallucinogens present some danger even in small doses, but all of this last part was not to equal small dose with these ceremonies but rather to talk about the fact that traditions are sometimes not so traditional and it also doesn't mean they are safe, even accompanied by someone.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, they are microdoses. I've taken psilocybin but only microdosing as well. Weed absolutely wrecks me even one hit. My symptoms are amplified 100x with any amount of marijuana. I haven't smoked or ingested THC since 2006. I know my mind on substances. I haven't taken any other hallucinogens. With all things, medicines are to be respected and treated with care. I've had prescribed pharmaceuticals give me hallucinations. Neither Hapeh nor Sananga have given me any kind of hallucination, though visions are a common occurrence for people with Sananga. Personally, both have provided Grounding and Clarity of Mind. Mainly they've been healing and refreshing for my DP/DR symptomology.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> [Trigger warning: brain damage anxiety triggering stuff] Perhaps hallucinogens can help some people (Sananga's effects are based on ibogain, which is a hallucinogen. Hapeh contains nicotine, which isn't).There are a lot of reports saying that some hallucinogens can help with addictions or depression. In the 70's, they said that LSD could be used to trigger a kind of "spiritual awakening", to reorganize a person's mind, and free them from different problems. And perhaps it is true. Recently I wanted to try and bought some legal alternative to LSD, I think two years ago to try micro-dosing, but finally I didn't do it, and I think the samples have expired by now. I was too afraid for my own mind and it does seem that there are some risks, mainly for a certain category of people.
> In my case, one psychiatrist thought for a while that I could have schizoaffective disorder, but I don't know if he just misunderstood my DPDR symptoms. Anyway, my DPDR symtoms did evolve in a weird way some years ago, and DP as well as these things (which were maybe part of DP) stabilized when I started a treatment. I don't know if I am at risk for psychosis, perhaps it is just DP, but I have been very afraid of falling into psychosis in the past. It really did not happen, but after considering it seriously, I know that doing some permanent damage to my brain is really the last thing I want to do. My train of thoughts when I started to have DPDR symptoms was that maybe I had caused some "permanent damage to my brain" by smoking weed and just that idea felt like a nightmare. And apparently hallucinogens can trigger psychosis for a few sensitive people, and psychosis can in fact cause permanent damage to your brain (It was observed that people with schizophrenia can lose a significant part of their brain volume during their very first episode, mainly a reduction in pre-frontal cortex thickness).
> 
> Some years after my DPDR had started I thought I might have triggered schizophrenia by smoking weed. Even if this wasn't true I realized something. I had always been told that weed was safe for almost everybody, except for people who had a so called "fragile mind" (at least this is what they said) or people who had predisposition for schizophrenia, from which I concluded I was safe and could smoke freely. But later on, as my DPDR symptoms grew stronger, I realized how weird my thinking had been. I had naturally thought that I was not part of the "fragile minds", and that I had no predisposition without even investigating what it meant to have a fragile mind or to have predispositions. If I have no clue if I have predispositions, I might as well conclude that I have a probability to be at risk like anybody else.
> ...


didnt read everthing im too tired but isnt it worth a shot for getting rid of dpdr even if you die from it? whats your thought on this?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

-------------
Disclaimer: I am not a doctor, therapist or psychiatrist. Always discuss with your doctor before taking any supplement or otherwise. And if these treatments are illegal in your country, then of course, do not purchase send or use them. I am simply a volunteer on the staff here and a fellow depersonalized person who has found profound healing with the above mentioned medicines.
-------------

For anyone still interested, here are the instructions to follow:

Hapeh: Get into a comfortable setting, with relaxing music or silence, whichever you prefer. Have the Hapeh in front of you. Take your Kuripe Pipe and scoop into the container of Hapeh towards yourself. A half pea sized amount is best. I like to have about half the hole of the Kuripe to be without Hapeh. Next, hold the Kuripe with Hapeh in it at your Center, Anahata/Heart Chakra. Make an intention of what you want to accomplish with Hapeh: Healing/Peace/Etc. Then insert the Kuripe into your Left Nostril first, blow gently. Repeat scooping, towards yourself, and do the same into your Right Nostril. It will sting a little at first, just breathe into it. Do this 1-2 times a day.

Sananga: First I'll say, this does cause about an 8 on the scale of pain. Though that is immediately followed by an immense amount of Bliss. It's been called "A kick in the face that gives Enlightenment." So, this one is recommended to have someone sit with you and administer the drops for you. It can be done alone, though first time I suggest somebody to be with you. Again, a comfortable setting. Lay down or sit on a couch/chair and breathe deep. Close your Left Eye and Drop only Once. Do not open that eye yet. Do the same for your Right Eye. Now blink 3 times so that the liquid Sananga evenly distributes. At this point you will feel the pain, like Cayenne has gotten into your eyes. Breathe into it, deep. That pain will last 10-20 seconds. Keep your eyes closed. Have a tissue to wipe the tears on your cheeks, do not wipe your eyes. You may or may not have visions, I personally have not yet and I have taken Sananga 15 times. After the pain goes away you'll experience a very blissful feeling. When you are ready then slowly open your eyes. It will feel like you've had foggy eyeglasses cleaned and perfectly clear vision now. It's recommended on chakraopenings.com to take Sananga daily for a solid two weeks, and then have a break. Two things I want to mention is only take once per day and only one drop per eye. Also I recommend to do so in a darkened room because it does increase sensitivity to light. You can combine your daily Hapeh with Sananga, it's best to take Hapeh after the Sananga.

Most Important: Always Respect these Medicines.

www.chakraopenings.com

-------------
Disclaimer: I am not a doctor, therapist or psychiatrist. Always discuss with your doctor before taking any supplement or otherwise. And if these treatments are illegal in your country, then of course, do not purchase send or use them. I am simply a volunteer on the staff here and a fellow depersonalized person who has found profound healing with the above mentioned medicines.
-------------

For any further questions, post here or hit me up in DM.

www.chakraopenings.com


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> didnt read everthing im too tired but isnt it worth a shot for getting rid of dpdr even if you die from it? whats your thought on this?


I would certainly not want to take if it meant I would die of it, even to get rid of DPDR. But still, I think little study was done into microdosing. I am still curious about these things and if it works I would like to know and if there are proven risks I would like to know as well, but obviously I also don't think any formal study of the effect of this kind of treatment on DPDR is going to happen soon. It would definitely be worth _some_ risk, just like I think regular medicines are worth the try and are not risk free either. But having DPDR I feel that the risk of psychosis is a too big one for me, and as I said, seeing how I have felt at times with DP I really don't want anything to happen to my sense of identity, this is my nightmare, especially if it's for life. For those who are trying or want to try, I hope everything goes well for you and that it will help improving your symptoms.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Nobody is saying you will die by taking Hapeh or Sananga. And I've personally gone through psychosis. Neither of these have exacerbated that in me. Quite the opposite as I've tried to state.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yes, they are microdoses. I've taken psilocybin but only microdosing as well. Weed absolutely wrecks me even one hit. My symptoms are amplified 100x with any amount of marijuana. I haven't smoked or ingested THC since 2006. I know my mind on substances. I haven't taken any other hallucinogens. With all things, medicines are to be respected and treated with care. I've had prescribed pharmaceuticals give me hallucinations. Neither Hapeh nor Sananga have given me any kind of hallucination, though visions are a common occurrence for people with Sananga. Personally, both have provided Grounding and Clarity of Mind. Mainly they've been healing and refreshing for my DP/DR symptomology.


That's good and I hope it stays that way. Also if it gives you grounding it sounds more trustworthy. And just out of curiosity, what medicine gave you hallucinations? I did have some with zoloft, although my DPDR was gone temporarily.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Trith said:


> That's good and I hope it stays that way. Also if it gives you grounding it sounds more trustworthy. And just out of curiosity, what medicine gave you hallucinations? I did have some with zoloft, although my DPDR was gone temporarily.


It was Seroquel. I only took it for 2-3 days. I take Zoloft every day for mood/depression.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

The AYA drops have arrived, I will start with 4 drops before bed. The recommended starting dosage is 5 drops, but I rather be safe than sorry. As I am very prone to anxiety and such but I won't suspect any of that if I have to believe the research I have done. Will report back shortly


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Took 4 drops one hour ago, not feeling anything yet. I guess I need to give it a few days or weeks to have some effect. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Aridity said:


> The AYA drops have arrived, I will start with 4 drops before bed. The recommended starting dosage is 5 drops, but I rather be safe than sorry. As I am very prone to anxiety and such but I won't suspect any of that if I have to believe the research I have done. Will report back shortly


Did you order from ChakraOpenings.com? Remember to keep it refrigerated.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Did you order from ChakraOpenings.com? Remember to keep it refrigerated.


No, another place here more locally. Tastes horrible btw haha.


----------



## ncm (7 d ago)

Hello - I am interested in Sananga and a search just returned this page. 
Eight years ago I had a cateract operation and so have a replacement (artificial) lens in one eye. Does anyone know if that would make it dangerous for me to use Sananga? Thank you in advance, Neil


----------

